# Alt Hist Issue 2 Published



## marklord

Latest issue of Alt Hist Issue Published in Ebook and Print Book Formats

London, UK, 29th June 2011

Alt Hist, The new magazine of Historical Fiction and Alternate History announced the publication of its second issue. Alt Hist’s mission is to provide readers with the very best new stories in the historical fiction and alternate history genres. The second issue has already received positive reviews from Locus Online and Tangent Online.

Alt Hist is the new magazine of historical fiction and alternate history. The second issue features eight new stories and also three book reviews. From ancient Egypt to World War I, and the death of Abraham Lincoln, there is something for every fan of historical fiction in Alt Hist Issue 2.

Stories featured in Alt Hist Issue 2:

‘Long Nights in Languedoc’ by Andrew Knighton
‘The Apollo Mission’ by David X. Wiggin
‘Son of Flanders’ by William Knight
‘In Cappadocia’ by AshleyRose Sullivan
‘The Orchid Hunters’ by Priya Sharma
‘Death in Theatre’ by Jessica Wilson
‘The Scarab of Thutmose’ by Anna Sykora
‘The Watchmaker of Filigree Street’ by N. K. Pulley

And reviews of:

Historical Fiction Writing: a practical guide and tool-kit by Myfanwy Cook
Ruso and the River of Darkness by R. S. Downie
Rome Burning by Sophia McDougall

Issue 2 of Alt Hist is available in eBook and print book formats. For an eBook format please visit Smashwords or Amazon.com or Amazon.co.uk for Kindle versions. A print version of Alt Hist Issue 2 is available at Amazon.com, and at Lulu for UK readers.

Alt Hist is edited and published by Mark Lord, a UK based writer of historical fantasy. Mark has a Masters in Medieval Literature and has been a fan of historical fiction for as long as he can remember.

Contact Details

Email: althist.editor@gmail.com
Alt Hist Website: http://althistfiction.com
For information on how to order Alt Hist visit: http://althistfiction.com/how-to-get-your-alt-hist/


----------



## blacknorth

Mm, I enjoyed Issue 1 (which I got via Lulu) a good deal, especially David Landrum's Silent Judge, which seemed to cram an incredible amount of detail into a very small space.

So hopefully I'll be able to pick up Issue 2 as soon when I have a little money (in an alternate history where the Tories didn't form a government in 2010, I think I'd be rather more able to afford my reading - they are driving this country to ruin).


----------



## marklord

Really glad to hear that you enjoyed the first issue. Unfortunately we can't make the price much lower given the costs of Print On Demand etc.

Perhaps somewhere someone's living an alternate now where the big banks were told to keep out of the toxic debt business!

If you enjoyed the first issue it would be great if you could post a review on Amazon. Every little helps! 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Alt-Hist-Issue-1-ebook/dp/B00480OFVI


----------



## blacknorth

marklord said:


> If you enjoyed the first issue it would be great if you could post a review on Amazon. Every little helps!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00480OFVI/?tag=brite-21



Hi Mark, I'd be happy to post a review; unfortunately I'm not a member at Amazon as they require you to file a credit card with them and, well, you know...

I could post the review here in the review section and if anyone is so inclined they could migrate it over to Amazon. Would that be okay?


----------



## marklord

Any feedback you can give would be great - wherever it is! The other option is in Smashwords as well?


----------

